# A simple sled for thin strips /with safety.



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I ran across this today and felt that many of you pressed for time and resources could probably benefit from.

Acknowledgements to Woodworkers journal for picking a winner with this article.

Bob


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

You know, I've seen that design before, but forgot all about it. I won't forget again. Thanks


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks Bob.

This looks like a jig I need to add to my shop.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

that is a good idea. i have some edge banding to cut soon. i think ill try out his jig


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Now that is a great idea! I believe this is even better and safer than the one *I just made*! Thanks for the post Bob.


----------



## Lakey (Jan 27, 2008)

I love it when the simplest things turn out to be the best.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks. I've got it bookmarked!


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Ditto to Lakey - "Some times the simplest things are the best"


----------



## Robb (Aug 18, 2007)

Bob, thanks for posting this; it's way simpler than a lot of other thin-ripping jigs I've seen, which means I'm much more likely to make and use it .


----------



## AdMarkGuy (Jan 1, 2008)

Great Find- thanks for sharing it - a very simple design.


----------



## Rich_S (Oct 26, 2007)

Very nice..thanks for posting this. I subscribe to WJ, but somehow this slipped past me.


----------



## Paul_D (Feb 20, 2008)

I built one recently very similar to this one that was in one of those Woodsmith special edition magazines.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

We got's ta help each other cause were *all together* in this row boat.


----------



## Pathpounder (Sep 28, 2007)

Bob, I put one together and already in use. Thanks…..


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

well talk about great timeing bob , ive got to cut a bunch of thin strips this morning ! i think this will be a great way to git r dun . thanks bob !


----------

